# 2013 CIRCC Study Guide Errors ????



## elena.delucia (Feb 25, 2013)

OK Ive contacted AAPC about this and am waiting for them to review everything but I wanted to throw this out there for additional help.....

In studying to sit for the CIRCC this year, Ive come across the following issue----

Unless im reading this all incorrectly (a def possibility), it seems the study guide is NOT coinciding w/the cpt book, so i need your opinion:

********for percutaneous abscess drainage:

44901= peritoneal cavity per study guide (whereas cpt book refers to 49021) AND
44901= appendix [section] per cpt book (whereas study guide refers to appendix using 49041)

47011=subdiaphragmatic or subphrenic regions per study guide (whereas cpt book refers to 49041) AND
47011=liver [section] per cpt book (whereas study guide refers to liver using 49061 below)

49021=retroperitoneum per study guide (whereas cpt book refers to 49061) AND
49021=peritoneal per cpt book (whereas study guide refers to peritoneum using 44901)

49041=appendix per study guide (whereas cpt refers to 44901) AND
49041=subdiaphragmatic or subphrenic regions per cpt book (whereas study guide refers to subdiaphr/subphren using 47011)

49061=liver per study guide (whereas liver per cpt book is 47011) AND
49061=retroperitoneal per cpt book (whereas study guide refers retroperitoneal to 49021)

...........

50021=renal or perirenal regions per study guide AND cpt =====AGREE !!!!


i thought i was confused with these codes before !!!!   now for studying for test, which do i believe/trust to be true??? unless im TOTALLY off on the way im seeing/thinking about them ........id hate to get them wrong on the exam unnecessarily.....

THANK YOU !!!


----------



## donnajrichmond (Feb 27, 2013)

elena.delucia said:


> OK Ive contacted AAPC about this and am waiting for them to review everything but I wanted to throw this out there for additional help.....
> 
> In studying to sit for the CIRCC this year, Ive come across the following issue----
> 
> ...



What page (s) in the guide do you see this?

Donna


----------



## elena.delucia (Feb 27, 2013)

pg 85 of 2013 study guide....3rd bullet from the top

thanks!!!


----------



## donnajrichmond (Feb 28, 2013)

elena.delucia said:


> pg 85 of 2013 study guide....3rd bullet from the top
> 
> thanks!!!





Codes 44901, 47011, 49021, 49041, 49061, and 50021 describe percutaneous drainage for abscess in the peritoneal cavity, the subdiaphragmatic or subphrenic regions, the retroperitoneum, the appendix, the liver, and the renal or perirenal regions, respectively.

That isn't meant to be a 1 to 1 list - in other words, it isn't saying that 44901 is peritoneal cavity; 47011 diaphragmatic, etc.  
It lists codes and body areas, but not in any order.  
The chart on the previous page list the specific code descriptions.


----------



## elena.delucia (Feb 28, 2013)

thank you for getting back to me.... but the way im seeing it, by stating the last word "respectively", indicated the order in which they listed the descriptions, coincides with the order of the cpts listed.... at least that's what I had always been taught dating back to my jhs/hs yrs (seems so long ago!).... thats why I questioned it...if they had said 'not necessarily in that order' or something to that affect then it would make sense to me.... but b/c they said 'respectively', that does mean in the order given for the description matches up to the order of the cpts listed...not being difficult but that's what it all means to me, which was why I was questioning it......

heres how im seeing it for example:  If it was something like "I have two kids, Bob and Joe and they are 3 and 5 respectively" It means that Bob is 3 and Joe is 5. So in other words, it means "in that order" or "first in the first list lines up with first in the second list and so on with seconds (and thirds/fourths/etc)

thanks!!


----------



## pacificcoder (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi Elena,
Iam also planning to take the exam this year. If you dont mind me asking what other resources are you using to study for the test asidr from the study guide


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jul 16, 2013)

pacificcoder said:


> Hi Elena,
> Iam also planning to take the exam this year. If you dont mind me asking what other resources are you using to study for the test asidr from the study guide



If you can get a copy of Z-health coding series from someone, or MedLearn's coding guide it should help you.
Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

